# Do you dance with or sing to your cats?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you dance with or sing to your cats? What are their reactions?

I was doing some cooking today and had Stg. Barry Sadler's Ballad of the Green Bret CD playing (Viet Nam era CD). Now I am a bathroom singer, but his songs and voice fit my vocal range perfectly. 
I was singing along to I'm Watching the Rain Drops Fall which I feel is a very touching love ballad. 
Onyx was sunning herself and looked up at me. She got down and came to me wrapping herself around my leg. I picked her up and put her accross my shoulder like burping a baby. Usually she will will have no part of holding her like that. We dance around the room while I was singing.
Don't think it was my singing ability, but maybe the calming sound of my voice.
Ihave often danced with Colonel, but Colonel doesn't care how I am holding him.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I almost always have music on and am almost always singing along with it. It's hard to say if it effects them. MowMOw is almost always wanting to cuddle so...I wouldn't think much of it if he were to climb on me while i was singing. Book doesn't seem to care. He just does his own thing. 

I've never danced with the cats though....


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah, sometimes i pick banjo up and spin in a circle like we are ballroom dancing. and, i always make up songs about him, usually how he is a fatso-man or crazy-man. I think this stemmed from me always singing to my cockatiel. We have a good morning song and when he gets upset and screams i sing "cheer up charlie" from charlie and the chocolate factory. (my cockateil's name is charlie)


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I danced with Logan once, I was cleaning house and a song from Lord of the Dance played. Well, you can't help not dance to the beat of that!!! I picked Logan up and we grooved for a few minutes, he didn't seem terribly impressed lol. 

He sings along when I play piano though


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

My cat Bodhi is pretty cool with dancing if you are holding him where his front paws are sort of resting in your shoulder. If he is sitting near you and you start dancing alone he sees the movement and ends up trying to jump on your shoulders if you carry on long enough. If I sing he just sort of cocks his head to one side like he is confused...lol..although I have a song called "The No Song" I sing when he stands by the fridge door 5 minutes after being fed....or sits in front of the door asking to go outside....that he understands....hmmm....I just realized I am being manipulated by my cat.....lol.....do you ever get the impression they are all evil geniuses?...lol...


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a love song (I made it up) that I sing only to Ritz. I sing it to her right before we go to bed, and sometimes during the day if she is acting scared or we are cuddling.
That's the only song I sing do my voice. 
She hates being picked up, so I can't dance with her.
I play 'new age' music a fair amount; it seems to calm her.
(Ritz lived on the streets for the first five months of her life. She is still somewhat skittish.)


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

So, one time I was singing to myself in the garage, and I got this reaction from Midnight, the wild cat. I don't sing around him anymore. :grin:


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Like Krissy, I always have music on, so I dedicate my time to change the song's lyrics and add my cats' names to them. I have dozens.

"Oh Gatito, you will never know...anything about my home" (Nikita)
"Don't call my name, don't call my name, Rolando" (we call Rulos "Rolando")
"Ice, Ice, baby..." (pretty obvious hahaha) 
"Hush now Chikis, Chikis, don't you cry..." (Pink Floyd's Mother) or "Common Chikis" from Pulp's Common People ("I wanna live like common Chikis...")

I'm pretty sure they think I'm nuts. They give me the "oh gosh here she goes again with the songs" look. Only Rulos loves his Lady Gaga's Alejandro cover -he comes running and shows us his belly.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

My husband loves singing all the time (and has a great voice too). Sometimes he picks Milky up and rocks him in his arms like rocking a baby while singing to him. Milky rarely sings back, but I think he likes it, otherwise he would try to get away!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo is the one who sings


----------



## Ripley (Jul 7, 2011)

No singing from me or Ripples but we do dance together on occasion- she loves being placed over my shoulders and riding around like that. Usually if I'm waiting for something to bake in the oven and I get bored, so I pick her up and we dance to the music that's on. I don't know if she likes it or not but she hasn't clawed me or jumped off so I assume she doesn't mind. My partner thinks I'm crazy but it's catching and pretty soon he's dancing around with her too


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Cleo is the one who sings


LOVE IT, Marie!


----------



## theredhead (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't play any music in the cat room(but now I want to lol). I do like to dance with Bubbles and make up songs about her, she seems to love it (She starts purring). Dutchess has the same reaction, but I think she just likes to cuddle, she will even ride my horse with me if it means more cudding.








BUBBLES









DUTCHESS


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

theredhead said:


> I don't play any music in the cat room(but now I want to lol).
> I do like to dance with Bubbles and make up songs about her, she seems to
> love it (She starts purring). Dutchess has the same reaction, but I think she
> just likes to cuddle, she will even ride my horse with me if it means
> more cudding.


An equestrienne cat! Cool! 

People may enjoy the stories you added to your pictures. I don't think the stories 
show up unless you quote the pictures in a reply. That's how I found them.


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the singing to my babies habit from my dad... if you knew my dad, you would think I'm lying. He is the most serious, crabby, antisocial, stern, and sometimes downright mean person I've ever known. The kind of dad my boyfriends have been absolutely terrified of (his massive muscles are as intimidating as his personality). I'm the only person he confides in, trusts, and loves-- other than his dogs. He loves them all, but his best friend is his pitbull; she has the most songs about her. He usually makes them up, his "stinky is a doggypus, not octopus, a doggypus" song is her favorite. They're all super weird, but annoyingly catchy. My mom got him a kitten to keep him company when he moved out, and all the kitty songs he sung him, I now sing to my kitty. "Oh kitten, oh catten! Tabitten, tabatten!" Is my favorite. I also insert her name (or kitten, kitty, or cat) into any song stuck in my head. I also sing her any song involving eyes, mostly brown eyed girl and a bunch of Bright Eyes songs, because a lot of Bright Eyes songs mention eyes, like "eyes that burn so bright, they make me pure." My fiance sings "hey mickey" but instead of mickey he says "hey kitty, you're so fine! You're so fine you blow my mind, hey kitty!"
As for dancing, all my dads dogs have been taught to dance. They stand on their back legs and hop around, and if you hold their front paws they will slow dance in circles. My cats aren't too fond of dancing like that, but sometimes they'll put up with it for a few minutes.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

OK! Now who's going to be the first one to post a video (with audio) of them singing to their cat?


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh! I almost forgot this song, I sing this to azrielle everyday-- "Bo bo, skee wottin tottin, eh eh boom boom! Itty bitty wottin tottin, bo bo skee wottin tottin, eh eh skee wottin tottin, freeze! Please, american cheese! Do it with your pinkies please!" Etc., etc. Anyone remember this hand game from your childhood? (If you don't know what I'm talking about, its a nonsensical little song you sing while 'clapping' your hands with another person in some kind of pattern.. its more popular sister is "miss Mary mack mack mack, all dressed in black black black..." etc.) I also sing miss susie, but instead of Susie I say kitty: "miss kitty had a steamboat, the steamboat had a bell. Miss kitty went to heaven, the steamboat went to-- hello operator, please give me number nine, and if you disconnect me, I'll chop off your-- behind the 'fridgerator, there was a piece of glass. Miss kitty sat upon it, and broke her little-- ask me no more questions, and tell me no more lies. The boys are in the bathroom, zipping down their-- flies are in the meadow, the bees are in the park. Miss kitty and her boyfriend are kissing in the-- dark is like a movie, a movies like a show. A show is like a Tv screen, and that is all I-- know I know my mama, I know I know my pa. I know I know my sister with the 40 acre bra!"


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

xrobotlove said:


> Oh! I almost forgot this song, I sing this to azrielle everyday-- "Bo bo, skee wottin tottin, eh eh boom boom! Itty bitty wottin tottin, bo bo skee wottin tottin, eh eh skee wottin tottin, freeze! Please, american cheese! Do it with your pinkies please!" Etc., etc. Anyone remember this hand game from your childhood? (If you don't know what I'm talking about, its a nonsensical little song you sing while 'clapping' your hands with another person in some kind of pattern.. its more popular sister is "miss Mary mack mack mack, all dressed in black black black..." etc.) I also sing miss susie, but instead of Susie I say kitty: "miss kitty had a steamboat, the steamboat had a bell. Miss kitty went to heaven, the steamboat went to-- hello operator, please give me number nine, and if you disconnect me, I'll chop off your-- behind the 'fridgerator, there was a piece of glass. Miss kitty sat upon it, and broke her little-- ask me no more questions, and tell me no more lies. The boys are in the bathroom, zipping down their-- flies are in the meadow, the bees are in the park. Miss kitty and her boyfriend are kissing in the-- dark is like a movie, a movies like a show. A show is like a Tv screen, and that is all I-- know I know my mama, I know I know my pa. I know I know my sister with the 40 acre bra!"


I have only two words for both your posts: Hi Larious! :jump


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i sing silly little tunes to them all the time. I once matched "Baby Boo Kitty" to the mission impossible theme song. lol. not to mention just the little made up tunes i use, lol. they must think im nuts. and now, you all do too! lol


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

LMAO Marie... too funny!

I dance and sing with Ody all the time. I grab his front paws and he "dances" back with me


----------



## depaul1203 (Apr 1, 2012)

my big male tabby loves to dance.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Well...*

I go to zumba classess, and I don't function in the house when I am cleaning without music. So as a clean, I dance to my music, and my cats well they just look at me as if I am crazy of something. They will stare at me as I am singing also sometimes..and then they dissapear by going outside my porch. So I think they think in their heads that I might be really sick for me to be doing that!!!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

depaul1203 said:


> my big male tabby loves to dance.


HA! Love it!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I do both, every day. Eric does it too but won't admit it to anyone but me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm always making up songs using the cats names. MowMow just stares at me and the kitten follows me around (because I'm saying is name) and meows at me.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I do a workout called 'Bollywood Boogie',and Robin joins me! Basically,we dance all over the apartment! I do the masculine routines like The Hero.


----------

